# Difference b/w AOR & PA, job verification timeline



## jakram (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi All,

I am not cleared about the difference b/w AOR and PA(Provisional acceptance) from local CHC, so it will be great if any one can differentiate.

I have send my complete application to CHC on 22 Jan'2010, after getting AOR on 14th Jan from CIO.

So what are the stages before recieving AOR or PA, who comes first. When the points calculation and job verification done. 

Will I get PA /AOR through email or ordinary mail and how much time these all steps take.

*And most important uptill when I should expect Job verification as per my timeline*. 

I have read 3 Ecas status, Which one pertain to AOR and which to PA.
1. Received by Visa Office - Documents pending review
2. We have started processing your application 
3.Visa office eligibility review complete 

Can I track above stages through my file number given by CIO, NS or only possible by new file number by CHC.

And what is the next stage after PA or AOR(whoever last), I think it is Medical request, isn't it.

Thx!


----------

